# Best times to take ghrp-2/hex/hgh frag?



## melandleadley (Mar 29, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Can anyone give me insight on what are best times to take these and dose? [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

What are your goals.. and do you plan on running the hex with the GHRP?  I would probably advise against it.


----------

